# Pro-Shot Door...



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

Nothing spectacular here...just thought it was kinda cool using the PS for the first time. Sprayed a couple of closets with the 515 to get a feel for it, switched tips...loaded it with BM Moorgard (Black) and shot 2 doors. I made some mod's to the tip-guard...carved out the plastic hiding the RAC-X channel, popped out the PS tip and popped in an FFT. 2 coats later, everything looked pretty sweet. I have brushed a ton of NC FG doors...it was actually cool to spray them for a change. The PS won't replace any of my regular airless units, but it has a home in the van.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice KEEGS! I like that sheen.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful job! That's a perfect example of the niche that tool fills. I always have mine in the truck, although I find it sees more use one exteriors for shutters and garage doors then it does on interiors.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice Finish KEEGS! I got to check out the PS and TC at PDCA Expo last month in Vegas.

The PS had a 312 FF and the TC had a 517 RAC X they both worked well but it was hard to get use to the slight hesitation on the trigger pull.

I am so use to squeezing the trigger and getting material but it seemed there was about a 1/2 second delay.

They were trying to get me to buy their new 2 part 28 volt X Force HD for marine and industrial. It's the PS on steroids but at 2K I told 
the Graco Rep I would rather go with a 23:1 Monark pail mount. 

I know alot of guys will take a 5 gallon Monark pot and put a 2 gallon bucket in it. Or a 2 gallon conventional pot with a 1 gallon can in it. Fast with alot less clean up.

I like that finish!


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Just bought our first sprayers today, Pro Shot and Titan Impact 440


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Finn said:


> Just bought our first sprayers today, Pro Shot and Titan Impact 440


You did get half of it right, nice pump


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Used my Proshot yesterday to prime a couple stools for a customer. Will use it again tomorrow to apply finish coat. I agree, it works well for certain applications

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking door. 

I like the PS and it has a place for me.


----------

